# Wolf Betta



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Hiii :3 haven't offered art in a while... Anyways, I'm doing wolves combined with bettas. It will basically be a wolf with the colors of your betta and the tail is the same tail as your betta. 

Example:
Milo:









Milo's wolf merge thing:









Can be unshaded like this:


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Please could I have a wolf of my Igneel?


----------



## DatBetta (Nov 14, 2013)

No name. Thanks!


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Indigo Betta said:


> Please could I have a wolf of my Igneel?


Yep I'll get right on it


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

DatBetta said:


> No name. Thanks!


Got it :3


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Done with IndigoBetta's Igneel:


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies (Oct 25, 2013)

Tycho!  Please?


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Bailmint said:


> Done with IndigoBetta's Igneel:


I love it Thanks so much!!:-D


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

EvaJupiterSkies said:


> Tycho!  Please?


I'm on it :3


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Done with Unnamed (by the way I think Lunar is a great name for him):


----------



## Glory (Aug 5, 2013)

can you do malibu and glory?
malibu:












glory:


----------



## DatBetta (Nov 14, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Glory said:


> can you do malibu and glory?
> malibu:
> 
> 
> ...


Sure but I can't see glory's pic XD


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Glory said:


> can you do malibu and glory?
> malibu:
> 
> 
> ...


nevermind I can see it now, I'll get right on it


----------



## lexyfly (May 14, 2013)

Can u do Bella?


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

lexyfly said:


> Can u do Bella?


Yeppers


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Tycho is finished


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi. Could you do my old male Sally?


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Malibu is done  working on Glory now


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Mo said:


> Hi. Could you do my old male Sally?


Yep I'll get right on it


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Glory is done :3


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Sally is done :3 btw he is gorgeous!!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies (Oct 25, 2013)

Thank you so much! Tycho is gorgeous!


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Oops forgot to do Bella XD working on her now


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

Could you do one of Phox, please? He's pretty easy, he's bold red all over with curly fins. ^_^


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Aquatail said:


> Could you do one of Phox, please? He's pretty easy, he's bold red all over with curly fins. ^_^


Yep I'll get right on it


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Bella is done


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Phox is done :3


----------



## lexyfly (May 14, 2013)

Bailmint said:


> Bella is done


Bella looks great!! Thanks!


----------



## lexyfly (May 14, 2013)

Could you do one of dragon? Could you make her tail a little longer that nut really is? The long tails are gorgeous.


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

Bailmint said:


> Phox is done :3


It's awesome! ^_^ Thank you!


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

lexyfly said:


> Could you do one of dragon? Could you make her tail a little longer that nut really is? The long tails are gorgeous.


Okay sure :3


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Dragon is done


----------



## lexyfly (May 14, 2013)

Wow!! Thanks!! She looks amazing!!


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Okay I've done everyone I can take more XD


----------



## lexyfly (May 14, 2013)

I don't really own this betta but I really want him you can do him if u want!


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

I have a few more bettas if you'd like to do them as well.  Or is it a one betta per person type thing?


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Aquatail said:


> I have a few more bettas if you'd like to do them as well.  Or is it a one betta per person type thing?


No I can do as many as you want XD


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

Haha, you ready for a big order? Here are four more for you to work on when you like, no rush.  If you don't want to complete them all, no worries, four is a lot to ask of one person, so work on them as you like. ^_^ Apologizes for the questionable quality on picture 2, the little stinker would never hold still. For labeling convenience: Pic 1 is Link, pic 2 is Frost, pic 3 is Danny and Pic 4 is Skylark. Thank you!


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Aquatail said:


> Haha, you ready for a big order? Here are four more for you to work on when you like, no rush.  If you don't want to complete them all, no worries, four is a lot to ask of one person, so work on them as you like. ^_^ Apologizes for the questionable quality on picture 2, the little stinker would never hold still. For labeling convenience: Pic 1 is Link, pic 2 is Frost, pic 3 is Danny and Pic 4 is Skylark. Thank you!


I'll get right on them


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Link is done  working on the other three now


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

Bailmint said:


> Link is done  working on the other three now


Amazing! ^_^ Thank you!


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Frost is done:


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

Bailmint said:


> Frost is done:


:yourock:


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Danny is finished :3


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

Bailmint said:


> Danny is finished :3


Awesome! ^_^


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

@lexyfly sorry I forgot to draw the VT you like, btw did you get him? XD here it is:


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Skylark is done


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Sorry about the white spot between her legs


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

Bailmint said:


> Skylark is done


Awesome! I can't believe you did all of them! :yourock: And don't worry about the white, it took me a bit to even notice.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

I want you to be absoloutely 110% satisfied so I fixed it


----------



## lexyfly (May 14, 2013)

Bailmint said:


> @lexyfly sorry I forgot to draw the VT you like, btw did you get him? XD here it is:


OMGOSH!! I love it! I was not able to get him but some day I will get one like him! I found a pic of my sisters old betta Peggy. You could do him if you want to!


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

Bailmint said:


> I want you to be absoloutely 110% satisfied so I fixed it


Wow, thank you! :yourock:


----------



## Lefitte (Oct 2, 2013)

I would like one of my Kirei!










And, weird question here, but would you mind if I do my own wolf interpretation of your own betta fish as well? It sounds like a fun idea so I'd like to try it so why not draw yours while you draw mine?


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Lefitte said:


> I would like one of my Kirei!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure we can do that


----------



## Lefitte (Oct 2, 2013)

I was hoping you would say that because I haven't drawn in so long and having inspiration was fantastic so I went ahead it did one! If you would've said no then I would've pm'd you then let it rot on my computer hah.










Here are some other sketches. I want to at least do the bottom one too. I like it the best.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

@lexyfly Peggy is done, I couldn't really make out the color but it looked reddish orange to me so:


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Lefitte said:


> I was hoping you would say that because I haven't drawn in so long and having inspiration was fantastic so I went ahead it did one! If you would've said no then I would've pm'd you then let it rot on my computer hah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my god its beautiful!!! I wanna cry its amazing :'D  I'm working on yours right now


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Kirei is done


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

Lefitte said:


> I was hoping you would say that because I haven't drawn in so long and having inspiration was fantastic so I went ahead it did one! If you would've said no then I would've pm'd you then let it rot on my computer hah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, those are amazing! ^_^ The bottom one is my favorite.


----------



## Lefitte (Oct 2, 2013)

Yay! Kirei! Thank you =)
And thanks, I'm glad you like it!
Thanks, Aquatail, that ones my favorite too.


----------



## Lefitte (Oct 2, 2013)

I finished the other one tonight too. I don't think I'll do the third sketch but I really like this one. I changed a lot from the other color pattern to get it closer to the picture of Milo.










Full size here


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Lefitte said:


> I finished the other one tonight too. I don't think I'll do the third sketch but I really like this one. I changed a lot from the other color pattern to get it closer to the picture of Milo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh its so beautiful ;-;


----------

